# I am working tomorrow



## Sveki

What's the correct translation of this sentence?

I am working tomorrow.

1.Dolgozom holnap.
2.Dolgozok holnap.


----------



## AndrasBP

The most common form and word order is "*Holnap dolgozom*".
The form "dolgozok" is also used by many people, but prescriptive grammars will tell you it is not correct. You may sound uneducated if you use the "-k"  ending in the 1st person. Hungarian schoolchildren are discouraged from using it. (The same goes for _eszek, iszok, lakok, alszok,_ instead of _esze*m*, iszo*m*, lako*m*, alszo*m*_.)
This is the problem with verbs that have an "-ik" ending in the 3rd person singular form of the present tense (ő dolgoz*ik*).
Good luck, I hope I didn't put you off!


----------



## Sveki

Thanks! You explained it very clearly.
Don't worry, you didn't put me off!


----------

